# Jet Performance



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Is there anyone here driving around with the Jet V force ECU upgrade? Is it worth the 200 or 250. Does it just plug in to the ECU or does it require heavy wiring? I'm goin with either this or getting an SE-R ECU, whichever is better for my NA GA16DE


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i dont think the se r ecu will work properly cause its from a totally different engine dude


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

rios said:


> *i dont think the se r ecu will work properly cause its from a totally different engine dude *


No, that is what's required. JWT requires a SE-R ECU for the B13 ga16 cars.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

IF you search the old SE-R archives, you'll find some posts regarding the Jet ECU. IIRC, it did nothing for an SE-R. Nada. Zero. Zilch. JWT all the way...unless you have money and patience, then JUN becomes an option.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks, I think im gonna save up for a JWT SE-R ECU


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

Was Mike Kojima talking about Jet perfomance ecu on sentra.net? If he was he said jet is full of shit and a total waste of money. Just like what the previous post said ----did nothing to our cars.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

jet = nothing. you will see/feel NO gain whatsoever, except in the fuel department, you will see your gas guage gaining speed towards E.


----------

